# Pirelli Cinturato only 30K miles



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

2015 335xi sport line. The OEM tires were Pirelli Cinturato All Season and they lasted 30K miles. Seemed quite low, no? I replaced them with the same thing since reviews suggested they were the best RFTs for my car. Now at 62K miles they need to be replaced again. Monitored TPM and kept them inflated as recommended. (tread warranty seems a joke: how do you prove you kept them inflated?)

Does anyone think 30K miles on a set of tires is low? No I don't race or drive on anything but tarmac. When I drove a 5 series non-run flat I got 65K miles on a set of tires so I'm at a loss as to why I am spending $1K every 30K miles.


If there are previous threads on this please redirect me.

thanks.


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

Fwiw, I have these same RFTs on both a 430Xi and a X1 with around 22,000 miles on each. Both are down around 5/32 although the dealership likes to measure depth just to the wear bars and report 1mm - 2mm. 

I don't see these making it to 30k, so I think you're probably doing the best you can. I have owned this Pirelli in the non-rft version and they wore way better. My recommendation would be that you move to those.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

alocksley said:


> 2015 335xi sport line. The OEM tires were Pirelli Cinturato All Season and they lasted 30K miles. Seemed quite low, no? I replaced them with the same thing since reviews suggested they were the best RFTs for my car. Now at 62K miles they need to be replaced again. Monitored TPM and kept them inflated as recommended. (tread warranty seems a joke: how do you prove you kept them inflated?)
> 
> Does anyone think 30K miles on a set of tires is low? No I don't race or drive on anything but tarmac. *When I drove a 5 series non-run flat I got 65K miles on a set of tires* so I'm at a loss as to why I am spending $1K every 30K miles.
> 
> ...


You pretty much answered your own question.

Run-flats tend to wear more on the sides of the treads. Goodyear LS2's are exceptionally bad for this.

Remember when radial tires came into widespread use back in the 1970's? One of their advantages was that they lasted longer. The reason for that is that the cords in the sidewalls are only in the radial direction. Cords don't stretch much, but rubber does. Having sidewall cords only in the radial direction allows the sidewalls to stretch in the tangential direction. That's why radials' sidewalls bulge out at the bottom even when the tires are properly inflated. That sidewall stretching allows the tread to conform to the flat pavement, more evenly distributing the weight of the car and the wear across the contact patch.

Bais-ply or diagonal-ply tires have the sidewall cords in multiple directions. That prevents the sidewalls from stretching much. That causes the tread to dimple, concentrating the weight of the car and the wear along the edges of the contact patch. A good analogy is a deflated basketball. It doesn't get a flat spot. Instead, it gets a dimple. Even when deflated and with a dimple, the total surface area of the basketball remains constant when deflated.

Run-flats are technically also radial tires, in that the cords in the sidewalls are only in the radial direction. But, that big reinforcement in the sidewalls (to make them still run when flat) prevents the sidewalls from stretching in the tangential direction. So, run-flats tend to wear like bias-ply tires. You can make run-flats wear more evenly by over-inflating them, but then the ride goes from bad to bone-jarring.

I ordered Frau Putzer's G01 X3 30i (same weight and tire width as a 5 Series) with OE non-run-flat tires. New, the average tread depth was 9.5/32". After 31k miles, the average tread depth was 6.4/32". The tires should last about... oh, let's see... 65k miles.

I replaced my miserable Goodyear LS2 run-flats on my F10 535i with "max-performance" Michelin PSS's and got 40k miles out of them, even with occasionally tossing the car around.

Most new BMW's (except real M cars, the 2 Series Coupe, 4 Series, 8 Series, and hybrids) now offer spare tires as options, usually for $150 but sometimes free. Many also offer non-run-flat tires as options, albeit in limited choices.

The marketing geniuses at BMW know run-flat tires suck. But they also know that Muffy the Soccer Mom is terrified of getting a flat tire. So, her and her hubby, Skip, are willing to tolerate the miserable ride and the cost of replacing them every 30k miles or so.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

I can't speak for the quality of the tires. I think they ride fine, but they are the factory tires on my car and it is my first BMW. They are also my first RFT.

Now that Iv'e got my lack of qualifications out of the way...

My Goodyear Eagle Sport AS RFT tires are at 22K miles and have only worn 2/32nds from new (they start at 10/32nds and are currently at 8/32nds). I rotate them every 5K miles. I estimate these tires will last me close 50K miles.

If you have these as an option on your car perhaps you can get an option that wears better. I have read that Pirelli tires drive well, but I'm not planning on picking them up due to the increased wear they appear to have. At my normal mileage rate 30K miles would mean I'd be buying tires every other year. Yikes.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

I got Pirelli Cinturato at 80k miles. Car now has 115k and they are still with tread.


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

RFTs?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

gkski said:


> RFTs?


Run-flat-tires.


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry, I was addressing EconoBox's comment.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

gkski said:


> Sorry, I was addressing EconoBox's comment.


I don't think so.
How can I tell ?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Are people seriously discussing tire life and ignoring any consideration of alignment?!?

And not, just cause the wear looks even doesn’t mean It can’t be the alignment….


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

I think what we're discussing is the difference between runflat and non-runflat tires. Proper alignment is a given.

Anecdotally my Pinarello Cinturato P7 runflats on 2 vehicles have worn much quicker than the same tire I had on another vehicle (same tire, but non-runflat).


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

alocksley said:


> 2015 335xi sport line. The OEM tires were Pirelli Cinturato All Season and they lasted 30K miles. Seemed quite low, no? I replaced them with the same thing since reviews suggested they were the best RFTs for my car. Now at 62K miles they need to be replaced again. Monitored TPM and kept them inflated as recommended. (tread warranty seems a joke: how do you prove you kept them inflated?)
> 
> Does anyone think 30K miles on a set of tires is low? No I don't race or drive on anything but tarmac. When I drove a 5 series non-run flat I got 65K miles on a set of tires so I'm at a loss as to why I am spending $1K every 30K miles.
> 
> ...


Consider “All Season” verses RF??


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

Both versions of the Pirelli Cinturato P7 are "All Season" tires.


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

gkski said:


> Both versions of the Pirelli Cinturato P7 are "All Season" tires.


The comments say RFT” which is a radial, but maybe AS might perform better? I have RF on my sizer 650i. Only have 7k on the rear tires and there shot! No spare tire is a risk in case of a flat. My tires are different sizes. (Front verse back) AS tire warranty is half of what it regularly is because you can rotate them. Balance and alignment is important. Front tires still look new, but now they are 5years old


----------



## gkski (Sep 4, 2018)

You've lost me. All the tires being discussed are radials.


----------



## Patiorick88 (Nov 7, 2020)

I understand , but I think there is a a difference between [email protected] on


gkski said:


> You've lost me. All the tires being discussed are radials.


i understand, but AS tires verses RF may wear longer.


gkski said:


> You've lost me. All the tires being discussed are radials.


Speaking only On My 6 series RF (Run Flat) tires there is *no* *milage* warranty. Over the years, I have changed them a twice. (Car only has 25 K miles on it). Next change, I am thinking about All season tires that are NOT Run flat tires. I understand the tires I am looking at have a 60,000 wear warranty, but because the tires are different sizes the manufacture cuts the warranty in half Or 30k warranty. . Rather than spend $1,200 every 6K mileage for new tires, I am hoping to get a mileage warranty and hopefully last 5 years. that’s why I asked?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

gkski said:


> I think what we're discussing is the difference between runflat and non-runflat tires. Proper alignment is a given.
> 
> Anecdotally my Pinarello Cinturato P7 runflats on 2 vehicles have worn much quicker than the same tire I had on another vehicle (same tire, but non-runflat).


Lol

OP has one car that gets 35k on a set of runflats, and idly wonders if a _different_ car that got 65k on totally different tires….and people here seem to think it is a runflat vs non thread?????

You say alignments are ‘given’, it is always far from…. lemme guess, are you of the ‘I got it aligned at the dealer so its all good’ camp?


And you are - anecdotally- comparing the wear on two different cars?!? I guess assumptively both were ‘aligned’ so it is given you can blithely compare?

Tire alignment DOES impact tire life. Not in the “oh look, its uneven wear- must be a bad alignment’ way many people think…. But in the “oh, look, with a good alignment my tire life went from 30k to 45k.

But yeah, just a ‘given’….


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

I have no idea what’s going on here. But this is a Pirelli “problem“. A quick read of the complaints on Tire Rack are the same. Quick wear.



https://m.tirerack.com/tires/ratings-review.jsp?tireMake=Pirelli&tireModel=Cinturato+P7+All+Season+Run+Flat&partnum=445HR8CP7ASXLMOE&autoMake=BMW&autoYear=2020&autoModel=530e+xDrive&autoModClar=Runflat+Tires&fromTireDetail=true



As I said earlier, my BMW Star Goodyear Eagle Sport are looking like they’ll last 50K miles. If wear is the issue RFT vs Non-RFT isn’t the issue. OP just needs to change tires.


----------



## jram (Feb 11, 2007)

alocksley said:


> 2015 335xi sport line. The OEM tires were Pirelli Cinturato All Season and they lasted 30K miles. Seemed quite low, no? I replaced them with the same thing since reviews suggested they were the best RFTs for my car. Now at 62K miles they need to be replaced again. Monitored TPM and kept them inflated as recommended. (tread warranty seems a joke: how do you prove you kept them inflated?)
> 
> Does anyone think 30K miles on a set of tires is low? No I don't race or drive on anything but tarmac. When I drove a 5 series non-run flat I got 65K miles on a set of tires so I'm at a loss as to why I am spending $1K every 30K miles.
> 
> ...


I would get Michelin Sports run flats they drive the best and last the longest. They wouldn‘t be the go to tire of the new Corvette C7. As for me Pirelli didn’t last, eagles didn’t last, Bridgestone, but Michelin did, I have 3 BMW 2 Ms and 2007 328i


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

Get rid of your RFTs. Get a set of Michelin or Contis. And a compact spare. Enjoy the new ride!


----------

